# Fire!!!!



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi

Must be someone was looking out for us tonight! We have had the week from heck!! Greg's Mom is in the hospital so we have been faced with that.

As we are pulling up the driveway tonight, we see flames shooting out from under the garage/barn of my neighbors. So very very close to the Outback. I just thank god that we found it when we did. He has all kinds of combustibles in there and it is a old garage. He also has been pouring oil down this hole that a woodchuck dug. No one was home at there house, and also we were gone along with 2 other neighbors.

Greg was trying to put out the fire with the garden hose (pays to leave it laying around) I'm calling 911 and Steph is bringing the slide in cause it is way to close to the barn.

Firemen got here pretty quick. Greg got most of it out, thank god. I guess his 30 plus years as a fireman has paid off!!

Still waiting for the neighbors to come home to see what he has to say about the whole thing!!!

As for me....I think I need a new heart!!!

Pictures in webshots. Sorry I have never figured out how to post them!!

Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Hi
> 
> Must be someone was looking out for us tonight! We have had the week from heck!! Greg's Mom is in the hospital so we have been faced with that.
> 
> ...


OMG Sharon! That is soooo scary. I am glad all of you AND the OB survived unscathed. I hope you mentioned to the firemen that this doofas is pouring oil into the ground water system!

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YIKES, SHARON!!!! Glad to hear everyone and everything is ok!!!!

And I'll bet your neighbor will be UST as glad as you are that you came home when you did!!!!! Timing _IS_ everything!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Darlene

They know about the oil!! Thanks to my big fat mouth!!!!









Sharon


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

The neighbor is outside talking to Greg now. I had to walk away, before I end up in jail!!! He did say thankyou. Probably more worried about his new Harley!!!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Sharon, Glsd it eorked out alright. That does sound like a close one.
Bob


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

YIKES! You & Greg were his angel tonight. I sure hope he appreciates it. Now, both take a breath. It's over. WHEW! Prayers will go out tonight for Greg's Mom!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You REALLy are going to need this trip in a week aren't you??









Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sharon,

Another couple of minutes and his barn, and your OB would have been history. Just looking at the containers most likely filled with combustibles is enough to scare someone.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm hoping that the FD contacts the DEC. But in case they didn't I already have!

Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm glad you did Sharon, because had you not been home, his garage, your Outback and potentially both of your homes could be gone right now. We have a back door neighbor with a stockpile (an entire walk in closet) of fireworks and I am not talking about the sparkler or bottle rocket variety. I am talking projectiles! They have 2 small kids ages 7 and 9 who were alone at home for 2 hours or more 3 days a week. Not because mom had to work, but because Mom was out shopping and couldn't make herself get home in time. If one of those kids had gone in the closet and decided to experiment, we would have all gone up in flames around here. We talked to them about leaving the kids at home, volunteered to babysit until they could get home (within reason), but it persisted. Finally we called social services. Are they happy with us? No, but the kids are safe now. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do.

Darlene


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

SharonAG said:


> I'm hoping that the FD contacts the DEC. But in case they didn't I already have!
> 
> Sharon


From looking at what pictures you have up, I don't see anything wrong with what he has there at the door. Looks like typical garage stuff, like gas cans, some type of spray cans, etc. As for the pouring oil into something, I don't know. Some people will store used oil in containers and then take them to a recycle place but i don't know if this individual does it or not. Just glad everything turned out ok and no one was hurt and the outback was safe.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad that everything is OK with your property. It could have been MUCH worse!

Gary


----------

